# Need new computer for gaming.



## Sleepy (Apr 24, 2010)

Im looking for a computer around 700-800 dollars, i am getting rid of my old wone and not keeping anything. I am keeping my monitor, mouse, keyboard. 

Looking for it to consist: 

     - Case
     - Dvd/Cd burner
     - Hard Drive
     - Motherboard ( if possible with GbLAN )
     - Ram ( prefer DD3 )
     - CPU ( im thinking of : AMD Phenom™II X4 925 Quad-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology ) if you think i should go with something else please feel free to change it.
     - Videocard ( prefer directx 11 )
     - Powersupply 
     - Speakers ( cheap like 100 watt set if you can fit in the budget )
     -OS - Windows 7 64-bit ( prefered ) or windows xp 32 bit

i made a prebuild eariler this is what i came out with for around 790$

Specs : 

- Case : Apevia X-Dreamer 3 Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Side-Panel Window & Temperature Display (Black Color with Green Ring & Green LED Fan)
- Dvd/CD burner : Sony 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+-R/+-RW + CD-R/RW Drive (BLACK COLOR)
- Hard Drive : 320GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
- Motherboard : Asus M4A77TD AM3 DDR3 AMD 770 Chipset Technology SATA RAID MB w/GbLAN
- Ram : 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (A-Data Gaming Series with Heat Spreader
- CPU : AMD Phenom™II X4 925 Quad-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology
- Videocard :  ATI Radeon HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [DirectX 11 Support]
- Powersupply : 600 Watts Power Supplies (XtremeGear SLI/CrossFireX Ready Power Supply)
- Speakers : 120 Watt Stereo Speakers
- OS : Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)

Overall system above ^^ cost 750 + 65 with shipping so 815$ overall no tax added yet if there is any. Not sure if the cyberpowerpc.com puts tax in out of state.

Games the system has to run is nothing more then Modern Warfare 2


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2010)

Ugh...the 5670 isn't really a powerhouse. See if you can find a copy of xp/win vista etc or use RC Windows 7 and used the saved money for a 5770. Then your system should run strong for a while and you can always buy a new motherboard and CrossFire for more performance. Other than that all is good! And you don't need a quad core, MW2 doesn't even support them. Buy a nice e7400/e8400 then OC (overclock)to 3.6ghz and you will get more performance out of that. BTW Welcome to TPU! Also fill out your current system specs, and what resolution does the monitor you are using support?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

MB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135258&cm_re=785g-_-13-135-258-_-Product 80$

cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=athlon_ii_x3_435-_-19-103-724-_-Product 75 $

mem http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274 105 $

hd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148445 70$ 

dvd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177 20 $ 

case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137 60$ 

gfx http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131330&cm_re=5770-_-14-131-330-_-Product 150$ 

psu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 90$

win 7 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ome_premium_64_bit_oem-_-32-116-754-_-Product 100 $ 

total 750 +-


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> MB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135258&cm_re=785g-_-13-135-258-_-Product 80$
> 
> cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=athlon_ii_x3_435-_-19-103-724-_-Product 75 $
> 
> ...





Agree with pretty much everything, but I would switch the oversized PSU for the 400W model so that I could spend more on a better cpu.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a Intel build. It's alittle over budget, but I thought I would put it out there for you to review. $898.90 before shipping. Persoanlly, I would prefer this build over Don's (no offense bro), and IMHO, is worth the extra $100 for the much more capable CPU and more reputable motherboard manufacturer.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 24, 2010)

BTW, I've read alot of bad reviews concerning cyberpowerpc. There is no way I would buy a computer from them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2010)

You can always do some shopping in our BST forums.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120535
For a 5770 and the Evo 120, which was mine at one point in time. Great cooler for the cash.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98599
Pickup the Gigabyte 790X and x4 635.

Or instead of the 635
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118364
His 555BE C3.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107460
Look into his Kingwin psu and possibly his hard drive.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82486
If you need a new monitor

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119813
Could pickup his hdd just to hold you over til you can save up for a better one.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106886
The Enermax Staray is a pretty good case.

All you would then need is a speaker setup, an optical drive, KB/mouse and OS of your choosing.


----------



## afw (Apr 24, 2010)

MOBO - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz
RAM - G-Skill 4GB 
PSU - OCZ ModXtreme 700W
HDD -Seagate 1TB
Casing - Thermaltake Element G
VGA - XFX HD 5770 1GB

(CPU+MOBO+RAM+PSU+HDD+CASING) COMBO ---> $608

VGA ---> $155

Total --> *$763* (-$45 rebate = *$718*)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2010)

afw said:


> MOBO - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
> CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0Ghz
> RAM - G-Skill 4GB
> PSU - OCZ ModXtreme 700W
> ...



Very very good option. Altho minus an OS, KB/mouse, Monitor and speaker setup.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, so much for posting, ill take a look at neweggs stuff, im kind of new to the process of putting a computer together which is the main reason i had a prebuilt. I have a few questions about the computer. 

1. How do you overclock a processor? ( i read the sticky but not sure still is it good to do or no? )
2. Reason for the better graphics card?
3. How do i know what psu to get?
4. Also i forgot to add in cooling. What should i get liquid or fan?


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

I decided to order from newegg heres what i had come up with..

MB : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366 - 100$
CPU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675 - 151$
RAM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274 - 105$
PSU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 - 76$
DVD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177 - 20$
HD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136161 - 48$
OS : going to keep my windows xp probably.
Case : need to find a case for this. 
Gfx : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131330&cm_re=5770-_-14-131-330-_-Product -157
Also for the CPU do i need a better heatsink & fans? 

My total with out the case and heatsink & fans is 657. I also have a case right now but not sure if i am still able to use it.

If you think i should change stuff up let me know. I'm up for anything.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

looks very good imo, 

cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...233003&cm_re=hdt_s1283-_-35-233-003-_-Product
thats a good one imo

dont know about the mb, havent tried it myself yet, 

what case do you have+


----------



## theonedub (Apr 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can always do some shopping in our BST forums.
> *http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98599
> Pickup the Gigabyte 790X and x4 635.
> *



Thanks for the shoutout. Nothing like buying used to save $$ and support other TPU! members  I hate buying stuff retail, out of my i7 rig in specs, the only items bought retail were the CPU/MB and HDDs, the rest of the rig was bought from TPU! (even mouse and keyboard), except for the PSU which I got local off CL.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

for a cpu cooler if theres room in the case look into a coolermaster hyper 212+ there a bit large but cheap and with a 2nd fan it will BEAT a true 120 at half the price aka $30 vs $70 or so


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

The case i have is a Raidmax Ninja case, sorry to ask but im not sure it came with a power supply am i able to take it out? never done it before with a case. 

http://www.raidmax.com/ go to chassis > performance series > ninja they dont have a direct link so i couldnt post it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah just unscrew the 4 screws on the backside of the case and you can take it out, and unplug all cables


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

aha alright thanks, but overall do you think it's a decent computer that will last for awhile, i know i might be able to find some better deals i will look around. I won't be buying the computer parts basically for another month. Tomorrow im going to Fry's electronic store, since there is one near me.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 25, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> BTW, I've read alot of bad reviews concerning cyberpowerpc. There is no way I would buy a computer from them.



I totally disagree! I have worked on several of their PC's and I found there quality to be very well! I was dealing with virus issue and they were great PC's...no way to recognize as a preconfig PC as they use ASUS + what ever else you think of.. INTEL CPU AMD CPU and memory and graphic card combo you can muster..... Damn good rigs and wire management top notch!So what ever to that post.


 I have also procured for several clients these rigs ...nice rigs!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 25, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> aha alright thanks, but overall do you think it's a decent computer that will last for awhile, i know i might be able to find some better deals i will look around. I won't be buying the computer parts basically for another month. *Tomorrow im going to Fry's electronic store, since there is one near me.*



If thats the case drop the Phenom and MB and pick up the i7 bundle they have going right now. Since you are not going to be doing SLI or Xfire, the MB will work out fine. Or if you don't like it resell it and put that money towards a better MB. You are basically get the board for free- its one of those deals you really will kick yourself for not picking up. 

The power of the i7 860 should last years (even if the socket doesn't ) The Phenom is nice (I used to have a 965BE), but an i7 is better 






Link to board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138186
Link to CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

hmm, you could save a few bucks and get a better gfx card by going with an Athlon II instead of the phenom II. I've got one (see specs on side) and am able to run even crysis on high settings with a 9600GT. and you can probably overclock the thing a little more if needed. I'm running mine at 3ghz instead of 2.8 (i know really tiny oc) and never see temps get over 130F. and that's with stock cooling and no air cond in the house.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2010)

Sticking around that $750 +sh/tax budget, 

CPU: Intel Core i3 530 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115222 ($119.99)

M/B: ASRock H55DE3 ATX - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157185 - ($89)

RAM: OCZ Platinum 2x 2GB DDR3-1333 7-7-7-20 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227478 ($87.99)

VGA: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150462 ($154.99)

PSU: Fortron (reputed OEM brand name) SAGA+ 400W - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104953 ($39.98)

Case: Auzentech-GMC X-7 Black - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811110016 ($44.99)

DVD Burner: LiteON Black SATA - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 ($21.99)

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 ($99)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754 ($99.99)

Total: $756.73


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

not a bad build at all, but i'd still go with the extra cores with the athlon II, and it should still come out to the same price

MSI 770-G45 AM3 AMD 770 $80 + $3 ship  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130250

AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz 4 x 512KB L2 $120 free ship http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103702

so using these in place of the intel setup it would come to $751.93


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2010)

Sleepy, are you comfortable building the rig by yourself? I saw you original pre-built selection and want to make sure you'll have no problem with the un-assembled combo's that are being suggested.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Sleepy, are you comfortable building the rig by yourself? I saw you original pre-built selection and want to make sure you'll have no problem with the un-assembled combo's that are being suggested.



was about to ask the same question


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

we'll get him through it


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

Honestly im not 100% sure how to put all of it together, but my uncle is going to help. He is pretty good with computers. The computer i have now was actually built and not a prebuild and my uncle and his buddie came over and helped me before. So im pretty sure i'll be able to get the job done. I'm not fimilar with cyberpowerpc.com and how they build there computers. I have heard good and bad reviews but thats for most things. Not sure what to trust, but if i build my own system i can put better things such as : MB, CPU, GFX, Mem, even though im keeping my OS, and Case, i think the build will be better then the prebuild I had above.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

I figure before i put the new one together ill mess with my old one and just get used to it.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 25, 2010)

Erocker has a great deal on an XFX 5770 $139 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119739


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks loosenut, i just pmed, him if he still has it in about a month then im going to take it off his hands.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 25, 2010)

Alright guys i put a new build together to save money, but im still having trouble choosing CPU and the mother board ill put a few choices up let me know what you think i should choose. Also i'm not 100% sure on the PSU and the CPU cooler so if you guys think i need a different one let me know thanks : )

CPU choices : 

     Choice number 1 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675 - 151$
     Choice number 2 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103656 - 145$
     Choice number 3 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103724 - 75$

MB Choices : 

     Choice number 1 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366 - 115$
     Choice number 2 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398 - 100$

MEM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145198 - 115$
HDD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152181 - 55$
DVD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177 - 20$
Case : I am keeping my case, i have a Raidmax ninja
Gfx : If Erocker still has the XFX 5770 then ill buy it from him or ill get one from newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150462 - 155 $
PSU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152035 - 60$
CPU cooler : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106141 -31$
OS : keeping my Windows Xp professional, unless have money in the budget

With all of this the highest price comes out to be 702 - what i get back from mail and rebate. Even with this i might still end up buying Windows 7 later on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually, go for this combo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.374287


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 26, 2010)

wow dude, thanks i must have missed that one while looking at the combos, for another 5 dollars more its totally worth it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 26, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, go for this combo
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.374287



I like the price on that combo and I like Biostar boards but I dont know if micro ATX is the best direction to take for a "first custom build".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I like the price on that combo and I like Biostar boards but I dont know if micro ATX is the best direction to take for a "first custom build".



well it would be good for a single card system. if he got a 5850 to pair with this combo then he shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 26, 2010)

If your unable to get erockers XFX 5770. Go get the Sapphire Vapor-X 5770. You'll be able to overclock it like mad. Almost get close to hitting the HD5830.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well it would be good for a single card system. if he got a 5850 to pair with this combo then he shouldnt have any problems.



That's true but most first time builders are unaware of the possible issues in using a micro atx. I just wanted to point that out for him. 

Not that micro atx is bad.. it's just that the lack of expansion slots can limit future upgrades.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2010)

well mATX boards have evolved from what they once was. take my rampage II gene board. it has almost everything an full atx board offers such as crossfire and SLI along with GREAT overclocking.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well mATX boards have evolved from what they once was. take my rampage II gene board. it has almost everything an full atx board offers such as crossfire and SLI along with GREAT overclocking.



I didn't realize your board was micro atx


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 26, 2010)

the X58 gene is one of the best mATX boards i have EVER used! the advancement of features that people requested in mATX boards over the years were finally heard with this board. i hope motherboard manufacturers follow suit and continue to provide such features in 890GX board and mATX P55 boards and so on


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 27, 2010)

alright guys, so first question is should i keep the combo or go with a differnt option. My second question is, how does the other part of the computer look to you guys, some of my stuff i wasn't 100% sure on how good i chose it. Let me know : ) 

thanks again for all you people that have helped me.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, i got some reviews on the raidmax PSU and they say its not good any suggestions on what to get for around same price that will work just as good or even better?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Hey guys, i got some reviews on the raidmax PSU and they say its not good any suggestions on what to get for around same price that will work just as good or even better?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> alright guys, so first question is should i keep the combo or go with a differnt option. My second question is, how does the other part of the computer look to you guys, some of my stuff i wasn't 100% sure on how good i chose it. Let me know : )
> 
> thanks again for all you people that have helped me.



One of the best heatsinks available, only $5 more-
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 27, 2010)

alright sweet thanks alot BarbaricSoul, actually for the heatsink i was going to change it to the cooler master hyper 212+  which do you think i should get ? the one you posted or the cooler master hyper 212+?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 27, 2010)

Both are about the same but go with Barbaric Souls since it has LEDs. It will give you some eyecandy


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 27, 2010)

alright will do, thanks guys again for the help.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2010)

Going slightly off topic here, but can you afford $150 for your processor? Tigerdirect has the 6-core chips going off at that price, I think its worth a look. Wouldn't improve your gaming performance over 4 cores, but it sure looks a good buy.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185142

Get a Mugen 2 as cooler


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes i can afford it, but im not sure i would rather go with that deal then the combo of the MOBO and the CPU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.374287 -271$


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 29, 2010)

So, my final build i think is pretty good and im set to build it when i get the rest of the cash for it. Here it is let me know what you guys think of it.

Remember if you guys think i should change something tell me what to and i'll look into it.
Thanks again to all of you that have helped me already

CPU + MOBO : http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.374287 - 271$
MEM : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145198 - 115$
HDD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152181 - 55$
DVD : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136177 - 25$
Case : Keeping my Raidmax Ninja
GFX : If i can't get Erockers XFX 5770 then I'll either buy one new http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150462 - 155$ or get the Sapphire Vapor-X 5770
PSU : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015 - 81$
Heatsink/Cooler : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012 - 41$
OS : going to keep my Xp Professional until i can afford windows 7


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you wanted to save some more Cash you can get the Antec BP550 Plus 550W Continuous Power ATX12V V2.2 Modular Active PFC Power Supply  It will still handle your system and has modular cables so you can unplug them if you dont need them


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright sweet thanks man, yeah I'm not to good with telling what PSU to get for computers. Sweet that will save me another 16 dollars.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> So, my final build i think is pretty good and im set to build it when i get the rest of the cash for it. Here it is let me know what you guys think of it.
> 
> Remember if you guys think i should change something tell me what to and i'll look into it.
> Thanks again to all of you that have helped me already
> ...



Hey it all seems good. Correct me if im wrong, But you cant use Windows XP with the 5xxx series cards. I've tried and it doesnt work for me. You need at least Vista.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2010)

Switch out the ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Switch out the ram:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277



+1 i agree with that


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 30, 2010)

alright will do for the memory, but another thing on the 5xxx series you can't use windows xp you need vista or windows 7?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> alright will do for the memory, but another thing on the 5xxx series you can't use windows xp you need vista or windows 7?



I never heard of that before. Although, I haven't owned a 5 series card either.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 30, 2010)

Well if anyone else has information on it let me know, i tried to google it and nothing showed up that you can't use Windows XP + 5xxx series card, or msdx1950 if you have a link with proof please provide.

-thanks again everyone.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Well if anyone else has information on it let me know, i tried to google it and nothing showed up that you can't use Windows XP + 5xxx series card, or msdx1950 if you have a link with proof please provide.
> 
> -thanks again everyone.



I'm sorry. I think i tried the card on XP with Catalyst 9.x drivers first. I just noticed there are Catalyst 10.x versions for XP. The card should run. But you wont be able to use any of the DX11 features. So try and get Win7 from somewhere.


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah im only going to be using xp for about a month until i start my summer job so ill be good til then, maybe ill wait to put it all together until i get paid over summer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 30, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> yeah im only going to be using xp for about a month until i start my summer job so ill be good til then, maybe ill wait to put it all together until i get paid over summer.



If you wish to wait you may end up being able to afford maybe a AMD Thuban 6 core processor and possibly a 5850. I don't see prices being dropped that much though but anything could happen right?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 30, 2010)

The card will run just fine. As far as the PSU goes, I'd go with at least a quality 650w. It will leave you some room for future upgrades and handle any overclocking you may decide to do, if you get the bug.


----------



## Sleepy (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys one more change because the CPU + MOBO combo isn't available anymore, how does this sound, if its good enough ill order it now so that i can get the combo. 

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L... -263$


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 2, 2010)

OK, drop down to the 955 and put the few extra bucks in then:
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Sleepy (May 3, 2010)

ugh, i wish they told us how long the combos last for, because they keep going away. so i guess ill just wait for a few more weeks to see what they have and get the best one i can.


----------



## onepost (May 5, 2010)

ygpm on a cpu mobo combo


----------



## Sleepy (May 9, 2010)

alright guys, so i got some more money, i have room for windows 7 and a case now. 

Need a case now though. 
the case will need to be able to include the following items : 

CPU - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 ... - 160$
also i am considering the AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2 ... for 205$
MOBO - ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Moth... - 103$
MEM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ... - 110$
HDD - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB C... - 55$
DVD - LG Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-... - 25$
GFX - SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100283VXL Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-... - 187$
PSU - Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12... -81$
Heatsink/cooler - XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 120mm CPU Cooler - 41$
OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit 1-Pack for... 100$
Case - Any suggestions


----------



## Sleepy (May 9, 2010)

how does this case look for my gear?
RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SE... - 95$ - 15$ rebate = 80$


----------



## Hockster (May 9, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> alright guys, so i got some more money, i have room for windows 7 and a case now.
> 
> Need a case now though.
> the case will need to be able to include the following items :
> ...



Change the OS to a 64 bit version.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> how does this case look for my gear?
> RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SE... - 95$ - 15$ rebate = 80$



Why not this?
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=270

Oh and take a peak at his 790X Board:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98599
Pretty good price imo.

Or his 890GX
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120934


----------



## Sleepy (May 9, 2010)

alright honestly im not to sure on the difference between the boards that well. Also as far as the case goes, thanks for the option, but i think im going to stick with the Raidmax Smilodon. As far as the 32 bit goes i thought i had 64 thanks for the look out.


----------



## Sleepy (May 9, 2010)

Alright guys thanks again to everyone of you that has helped me. So today i bought everything and i am set, going to hook the computer up now. I will update you guys later one what i had gotten. I chose to go to Fry's electronic store instead of ordering it off newegg because i would rather have the choice to return something in one day and have the computer working the next then have to send a part in and be out of a computer for 3 weeks. 

Once again thanks to all of you that had put the effort in to helping me find a computer that is right for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2010)

Did they have any of these left?
http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com...55-Black-Processor-MSI-785GTM-E45-Motherboard

http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com...25-Processor-BioStar-TA785GE-128M-Motherboard


----------



## Darwin96 (May 9, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Im looking for a computer around 700-800 dollars, i am getting rid of my old wone and not keeping anything. I am keeping my monitor, mouse, keyboard.
> 
> Looking for it to consist:
> 
> ...



Hey dude, 

If you're still looking, I have a few kick ass rigs to sell.  Let me know and I'll throw up the specs for you to look at.


----------



## Sleepy (May 10, 2010)

i think they had the 925 + biostar not sure about the other one. and sorry darwin96 i just actually bought a rig today like 3 hours ago so your a bit late. thanks for the offer though, much appreciated.


----------



## Sleepy (May 13, 2010)

So guys if you don't already know i have bought my computer, its up and running great, its just over 5 times faster then my old computer. I will list my specs below or you can click the link off my system specs on this post. 

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
MEM: CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
GFX: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5
HDD: Barracuda 7200.11 SATA 3Gb/s 1-TB
ODD: LG Internal Super Multi DVD Rewriter 24X - GH24 (DVD RW)
Monitor: LG W2253TQ-PF 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor (21.5" diagonal)
Case: Zalman Z7 ATX Mid Tower
Sound Card: Motherboard build in.
PSU: Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W Continuous Power ATX12V Ver.2.2 / EPS12V version 2.91
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Once again i want to thank all of you for helping me make my decesion and hope to play or talk with you guys for a long time.


----------

